
Study: ML forecasting methods less accurate than statistical ones - SkyMarshal
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/comments?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0194889
======
SkyMarshal
Also some comments by the author on the difficulty of getting this accepted to
ML journals:
[https://twitter.com/spyrosmakrid/status/1042389286706995201?...](https://twitter.com/spyrosmakrid/status/1042389286706995201?s=21)

